# any one have deer dog hunting club openings within 3 hours of Atlanta



## MSDAWGS (Oct 4, 2009)

Are there any deer dog hunting clubs needing members?


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah man we are in burke co., right at 3 hours, we are 30 miles south of augusta, 

check us out on our web-site www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com

or email me tripod@briarcreeksportsmanclub.com or just give me a call 706-564-1363


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 12, 2009)

Bulloch Co  10K acres.  Great family club


----------

